# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Προβολέας > [Προβολέας] Barco quadrupler R7622091 (ανακατασκευή)

## Pokemon640

Ο προβολέας είναι ένας Barco Cine 7, CRT. Έχω 3 ίδια μηχανήματα, ένα που παίζει άψογα, και 2 για ανταλλακτικά. Είπα να ψαχουλέψω αυτόν που έχει χαλασμένο τον quadrupler του.
Με ψάξιμο βρήκα το service manual.
Το ακόλουθο κύκλωμα είναι βουτηγμένο με PVC, είναι κύκλωμα υψηλής τάσης. 
Μέχρι τώρα μετά από αρκετό "σκάψιμο". Βρήκα τις εξής προδιαγραφές.
7 πυκνωτές 3000pf των 10Kv
7 δίοδοι (αγνώστων προδιαγραφών), 2η photo
1 αντίσταση 10Mohm των 10Kv
εκεί που γράφω GND, αριστερό καλώδιο, είναι ο αρνητικός πόλος (-), η έξοδος από το μετασχηματιστή στα δεξιά είναι η υψηλή (+). Τον έβαλα σε ξεχωριστό πλαίσιο το μετασχηματιστή. τέρμα κάτω που γράφω 34,7Kv είναι η έξοδός του που πάει σε ένα splitter και μοιράζει σε 3 CRT λάμπες, EHT.
*Το ερώτημα μου είναι το εξής :
*Τι πολικότητα έχουν οι πυκνωτές ;
Τι δίοδος είναι αυτή; και πως βρίσκω τις προδιαγραφές της; Πάνω της δεν έγραφε κάτι.
Το σχεδιάγραμμα σας φαίνεται σωστό ; υποτίθεται ότι η έξοδο προς το focus είναι το G2, και η άλλη των 34,7 είναι η υψηλή τάση που μετά πάει στο splitter και τη μοιράζει (G1 λέγεται ; ).
qe.gifDiode.jpg
Έφτιαξα ένα καλό Quiz τώρα  :Laugh:

----------


## Pokemon640

για να βοηθήσω λίγο,
αναφορές σε ξένα forum (το ίδιο ανταλλακτικό) :
http://www.curtpalme.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=412968
http://www.curtpalme.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=35924

Πυκνωτές που φοράει :
http://www.datasheetcatalog.com/data...MKT_1816.shtml

----------

